# 2016 projects



## chandab (Dec 29, 2015)

two quilts planned.


----------



## chandab (Dec 31, 2015)

first 4 blocks done for the first quilt, so I got a bit of a jump on 2016, it won't be finished until 2016, at least. You can see a few of the fabrics under the blocks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2016)

Looking good! I did a couple of wool appliques while the power was out. I want to make some more American Girl doll clothes.


----------



## chandab (Jan 1, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Looking good! I did a couple of wool appliques while the power was out. I want to make some more American Girl doll clothes.


Thank you. [i have all 10 blocks done now, need to decide if I'm going to follow the pattern for borders and changed it up a bit.What type of outfits do you make for the American Girl Dolls? I'm pretty sure my niece has one, but she might be getting close to aging out of dolls other than for display.


----------



## Charley (Jan 4, 2016)

My, I haven't been here in awhile. But missed y'all. Been busy with family and crafts.







Here is the first of two t-shirt quilts that I am working on. They are for my twin grandson's birthdays in May. I usually stick to lap quilts so I was wondering how you sandwich a quilt this size without a frame? I am just starting to interface the t-shirts for the second pieced top so not ready to sandwich them yet. I think these are going to be fun to quilt!

Lois


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey, Lois, good to see you. I don't make quilts that size, but some of gals in my guild sandwich while at guild, they shove a couple of the tables together a go to work sandwiching. I think they tape down the backing, add the battery and then the top and start pinning.


----------



## Charley (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I am dreading that part on this one and the next…just because I don't have a large size quilt frame to stretch it on.

Your quilt blocks are looking lovely. Can't wait to see it done as I love the flowers!


----------



## chandab (Jan 7, 2016)

Lois, I got the top done, it's 60x60". I'll quilt it a little later as I have another top in mind, so going to start on that.


----------



## Charley (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow, I love that patterns and the material that you chose. _*I love it! *_

I did find this on pinterest and I know now how I am going to get my quilt sandwiched. This I can do. Thanks for heading me in the right direction.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 9, 2016)

Ha - my first thought was ""pool noodles" - who'd a thought?"

Then I realized too wide, so must be insulation for plumbing or some such (we just took a whole lot of that off of some rusted out piping)...

GREAT IDEA, thanks for sharing what you found.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2016)

Charley, I really like that Tshirt quilt design with the "shadow" behind the Tshirt.

Great idea to work on it without a frame.


----------



## chandab (Jan 16, 2016)

Working on another little quilt, now. Same fabric as the first, but I'm making up the pattern as I go.




I have one planned for my sister for her birthday. And, a gal I made a quilt for last year, has asked me to make one for her other son this year, I'm hoping I can get it done for his early March birthday (already found fabrics to work with, just waiting for one to come in the mail to get started).


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm waiting on backing for my two red and black floral tops, so started on a commissioned quilt for someone.

Here are the first 8 blocks, waiting on some fabric to arrive, hopefully it doesn't take too long to get here.


----------



## Charley (Jan 24, 2016)

Finished a couple 18 inch doll outfits for my granddaughter's birthday.


----------



## chandab (Jan 24, 2016)

Very cute, she's going to love them.


----------



## Charley (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope so. She is turning 11 and also sews. So I put together a couple outfits. snaps, buttons, thread, etc. for her to sew together herself.


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2016)

I admire you crafty people! I would like to learn to crochet or knit this year. I've got a couple how-to books and DVDs that are supposed to teach you. My goal is to make an afghan. We've got afghans from my paternal grandmotherand maternal great aunt. I would love to be able to make some afghans for us and then as gifts to family members if I ever get that good!


----------



## chandab (Jan 25, 2016)

Jill said:


> I admire you crafty people! I would like to learn to crochet or knit this year. I've got a couple how-to books and DVDs that are supposed to teach you. My goal is to make an afghan. We've got afghans from my paternal grandmotherand maternal great aunt. I would love to be able to make some afghans for us and then as gifts to family members if I ever get that good!


Start small with baby size or even just potholders (placemats, something small), so you don't get discouraged at the time it takes to finish a big project.


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2016)

That sounds like good advice!


----------



## chandab (Feb 3, 2016)

My last fabric finally arrived, so I've finished the top. I needed to be a tad longer, so I added a little pieced border across the bottom to give me that length, I don't think it'll even be noticed in the completed quilt.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 4, 2016)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love that. Do you sell them?


----------



## chandab (Feb 4, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo love that. Do you sell them?


Me? The quilts? Yes, when I have them completed, most are for sale. This one is commissioned, which I don't do often, as I like to work on projects that inspire me (I get bored easily).

Here are a couple I've made that are available:


----------



## chandab (Feb 4, 2016)

I have 4 in various stages of completion right now; 3 are sold, 1 would be available. Then, I have a gift quilt to work on, then I might have time to make something else before summer arrives (thinking maybe something with horse fabric, if I have time).


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 4, 2016)

How much are they out of interest?


----------



## chandab (Feb 4, 2016)

The two I posted that would be available now, are around $100, or a bit under. I'd have to check to verify the sizes, but they are lap size, so around 45x55", the striped one may be closer to 50x60". Shipping to Ireland might be a killer.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 4, 2016)

Technically i'm UK for postage haha


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 7, 2016)

Love your quilts, do you still sell fabric on ebay?


----------



## chandab (Feb 7, 2016)

lucky seven said:


> Love your quilts, do you still sell fabric on ebay?


Thank you.
I used to, but sales dwindled there and I was still paying monthly fees to list there, so I quit e-Bay and I'm now on FB. I have my own fabric group page I started, it's currently private (so for friends and family and people I know), and I'm on 3 open FB fabric sale groups.


----------



## chandab (Feb 7, 2016)

My walking foot died, so it's going to be a week or so before I can start quilting those quilts that need to be done soon. I ordered it today, here's hoping the seller ships quickly and USPS delivers quickly. In the meantime, I've started a new quilt to keep me occupied:


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2016)

Got my walking foot, which needed to be replaced, but then found out I had a spool of bad thread, it kept breaking (changed thread and not another problem). Anyway, here are those three quilts.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 18, 2016)

Would you mind telling me which FB fabric sites you are on?


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2016)

I've started another quilt, waiting on more of one fabric to arrive and another color to add. It's for my sister for her birthday, not sure how big it'll end up. I'll have a few extra blocks, so think I'll make her a table runner too. No picture right now, but will get one when I get more blocks done. It's taupes, beiges, a touch of blue and waiting on a red to arrive.


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2016)

Lots of problems with the red thread in this quilt, but I finished it today. It's not terribly big, probably 50x60", would have to measure to be sure. I just made this up as I went along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2016)

The quilts are beautiful!

I am weaving scarves on a loom. Almost finished with one and then I will show.

Also working on a litte room box vignette for dil. The tile floor is giving me problems.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2016)

Finished the scarf. I think I will make one more scarf and then use the technique to do an afghan. It is rather fun, and is a somewhat portable project.


----------



## Charley (Feb 29, 2016)

Made some more crocheted baskets ~ the pastel colored one's are for Easter.












I am using some of my older yarns and experimenting to see what works best. The first was a weaving yarn, the second a crochet yarn, and the last two were made from 4 strands of weaving warp twisted together. I like the twisted weaving warp the best for texture and color.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 29, 2016)

You are the crochet queen!


----------



## Charley (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, but what I do is always simple once I can figure the directions out. lol And believe me, if I can figure it out, anyone can. Now I am just trying to use up some of my stash yarn that has been given to me. I sure hate to waste craft things.

I am thinking of maybe adding some crocheted flowers or buttons or lace to them to dress them up for the girls. Not sure what to use for the boys….maybe sew on some jacks or washers, or maybe some metal buttons that aren't girly looking! The one I am currently working on, I am using plastic canvas yarn, again given to me, which is stiff and giving a really interesting stiffer texture and bolder colors. I think these will be the one's for the boys.


----------



## chandab (Feb 29, 2016)

Charley said:


> Thanks, but what I do is always simple once I can figure the directions out. lol And believe me, if I can figure it out, anyone can. Now I am just trying to use up some of my stash yarn that has been given to me. I sure hate to waste craft things.
> 
> I am thinking of maybe adding some crocheted flowers or buttons or lace to them to dress them up for the girls. Not sure what to use for the boys….maybe sew on some jacks or washers, or maybe some metal buttons that aren't girly looking! The one I am currently working on, I am using plastic canvas yarn, again given to me, which is stiff and giving a really interesting stiffer texture and bolder colors. I think these will be the one's for the boys.


For the boys you might be able to find buttons shaped like tools, trucks or whatever they like.


----------



## chandab (Feb 29, 2016)

And, my current project.

Leaning towards with the red border, rather than without.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2016)

I am working on the t-shirt quilts again. Getting ready to start quilting today. I was sort of looking at long arm machines at the beginning of the year and I found one on Craigslist after I gave up on the idea. I am amazed by it. Still a little scared of it to tell you the truth. Today I am loading the first t-shirt quilt and going to do an all over meander stitch on it. Wish me luck. It worked perfectly in practice. The machine is a Tin Lizzie 18 on a Grace Pinnacle 10 ft frame with q-bot software. I am so glad that I had room for this machine and frame. I rearranged the room around it. It is a work horse.

I have the material chosen for a baby quilt. My baskets are all crocheted and ready to embellish and there is part of me that keeps wanting to make some small embroidered bags. I think I will be busy the rest of the year and beyond.


----------



## chandab (Mar 5, 2016)

Have fun with your Tin Lizzie, Lois. Sometimes I wish I had room for a long-arm and frame, but I don't, so I'll stick with my basic quilting I do.

Be sure to share pics of your finished products.


----------



## chandab (Mar 12, 2016)

Not quite finished in the picture, and I forgot to take a finished picture, but I made this little quilt for our local postal worker; she is young and they are expecting their first.

[i chose the dark blue binding that is laid out on the bottom, rather than the orange on the left side.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2016)

Like the dark blue. Seems to draw the eye into the quilt better than the orange. Neat looking!

I'm still working on the miniature vignette for my dil. I'm just doing the basics; there are hundreds of cute accent pieces she can add later. It is an old drawer.


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2016)

Next project has been started, I'm still working on my sister's, but these fabrics have been waiting for a project for a couple years, and I think I finally have an idea.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 29, 2016)

Chandab, that panel is beautiful, where did you find it? I'm starting the quilt tomorrow with the horse fabric I purchased from you.


----------



## chandab (Mar 29, 2016)

lucky seven said:


> Chandab, that panel is beautiful, where did you find it? I'm starting the quilt tomorrow with the horse fabric I purchased from you.


I had bought it for store stock several years ago, I had yardage of each of the fabrics, I saved one panel for me, along with the little bit of coordinate yardage.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2016)

What the heck? I posted a picture of my latest project and now it's gone, along with a compliment someone made. What was wrong with posting a picture of my quilt in process?


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2016)

Trying again, here's my horse quilt in process.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 30, 2016)

Love that panel. Can't wait to see it when you finish.


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2016)

A bit of progress on the horse panel quilt today. And, the green print at the top right will be the border, same print as the tan strips.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2016)

Very interesting fabrics. Thanks for sharing your project!


----------



## Charley (Apr 12, 2016)

Finished the t-shirt quilts in plenty of time for my grandsons' birthday in May


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 15, 2016)

I took a class this week at the Extension office to make a barn quilt. Anyone else made one? We just did a small one, 2 X 2, for the class but "real" ones are 8 X 8. It was harder than I thought. Everyone but me taped their pattern off but I did free hand. There were about 13 of us and no one did the same design, which was quite interesting. I was thinking I'd sand mine to soften all the edges between the colors, but when I told my husband we used Sherwin Williams exterior latex semi-gloss paint he burst my bubble; it doesn't sand without curling up. If I do another one, I'll know more what to expect. Don't know what quilt pattern this is; maybe one of you quilting gals will recognize it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

Jill said:


> I admire you crafty people! I would like to learn to crochet or knit this year. I've got a couple how-to books and DVDs that are supposed to teach you. My goal is to make an afghan. We've got afghans from my paternal grandmotherand maternal great aunt. I would love to be able to make some afghans for us and then as gifts to family members if I ever get that good!


Jill - start smaller and maybe look at different materials! I actually got excited by and started with a plastic knitting loom (Boye - red rectangle) and I'm currently using haystring as my "yarn" or "plarn" (coined by making the Wal-mart plastic bags into thin strips and rolling into a ball to use on a crochet/knit project. Common term now on the internet). I wasn't exactly sure what I could/was going to make but the first smallish rectangles have become "scrubbies" that I use to clean out the horse tanks (we have 4 - 100 gallon Rubbermaid tanks that turn decidedly, grossly green) and tubes that hold the Wal-mart type plastic bags, LOL. Now have a whole stack to take out and put in grooming buckets - they work great (like a burlap/cactus cloth) to pull winter hair off of these shedding ponies!

This one is not my first - but does show that I'd forgotten in between projects - how to "cast off" (end) the project. I left out a step on almost the whole top - causing it to not do the pretty top knots and to create a very tight, deep curve in the project. Yep, I could fix it - but that takes more time, more "plarn" and headache to make sure I don't undo too much of the project. Besides, it's the only one that doesn't curl up into a tight scroll, LOL!





















It uses up quite a bit of that haystring, too. That was 2 strands (except for the first one and another using a thicker haystring - all of them have been using 2 strands on the loom).

Then started doing a VERY simple crochet pattern - chain the length of your foot and then single crochet stitches - to make a simple rectangle. Make 2. Then carpet stitches & a running stitch turn that into a pair of out door slippers (need to work a bit more on it, but!!). My grand daughters were very excited about theirs and I am now doing a pair for me. As fast as it makes up in haystring, I imagine it would be faster in yarn (it would look better, prettier, more colors, easier to do different designs, but I was trying to use the haystring up while making something I'm tired of constantly having to replace).











OK, now I have to go read all the rest of this thread, since I picked up on Jill's at #17 (page 1, I think).

Here's the tutorial I used to make the above slippers. There are a LOT of others - some might be easier to listen to or more difficult.

Beginner slippers with Glama


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow, everyone's projects are sooo NICE!!

I've always wondered about the barn "quilt" - how to figure out the sizes etc... Marsha I also love the vignette!

Charlie - I can't wait to see how you do with your "Tin Lizzie".

There was another project or two I wanted to comment on, but forget which ones...


----------



## Charley (Apr 26, 2016)

Pieced a couple baby quilts. Not quite ready to quilt them. May piece another one first.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are TOO cute!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 29, 2016)

Chanda, I can't wait to see the finished project! It is going to be great!


----------



## chandab (Apr 29, 2016)

Kim P said:


> Chanda, I can't wait to see the finished project! It is going to be great!


I'm going to try to get the borders on before Monday, so I can take it with me to guild and pin the layers together on the tables at the center, easier than bending over my spare bed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2016)

"Spare bed"--I hear you! That is my work table also!


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2016)

Playing around with some little mug rugs, just 6" square:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2016)

Charley said:


> My, I haven't been here in awhile. But missed y'all. Been busy with family and crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2016)

We shipped their quilts and they were so surprised when they opened the box on their birthday. They had no idea I had their outgrown t-shirts. So glad that I made them and that they loved them. They were talking and pointing out where they placed in the various competitions. Family and friends - this is why I quilt!


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

I have some of my previous projects about done, but no pics, yet. Will post when I get pics taken.

In the meantime, I'm working on this project for guild. Just one big star in the quilt, the rest are just assorted print squares.

Blue or print for center? Don't have more red, as I'm working with FQs (smaller cuts of fabric for those that don't sew). I know which way I'm leaning, just like to hear other thoughts.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2016)

I like the print. What is the star called? It is sort of like my barn quilt. And I just saw it in the Civil War Diaries Quilt book.

I just ordered the fabric on Etsy for my Oklahoma project. Civil War fabric and Moda for $5 a yard!


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

I honestly don't know, it was in the middle of a quilt that is otherwise plain squares of fabric.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 29, 2016)

Here's another vote for print! For me, the pattern on the blue is too small. It doesn't contrast and catch the eye like the print does.


----------



## djskid (Jun 5, 2016)

My vote would also be for the print.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 5, 2016)

Print, is the one I like best.


----------



## chandab (Jun 7, 2016)

Finished three projects this last month, and got pics at guild tonight.

My sister's birthday quilt, the kitty panel quilt and the horse panel quilt are all finished.










No picture, but I also made a table topper with the extra blocks from my sister's quilt, so she'll get that too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2016)

I finished off a rag rug. I was amazed at how much fabric it takes! Purchased several dresses and skirts at the thrift store, plus several yards of fabric. I didn't get it to lay exactly flat; it's hard to know how much increasing to do on each round. But it was a fun project. Good tv project--no pattern to follow and can be worked on practically in the dark. Got kind of heavy at the end!


----------



## chandab (Jun 9, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I finished off a rag rug. I was amazed at how much fabric it takes! Purchased several dresses and skirts at the thrift store, plus several yards of fabric. I didn't get it to lay exactly flat; it's hard to know how much increasing to do on each round. But it was a fun project. Good tv project--no pattern to follow and can be worked on practically in the dark. Got kind of heavy at the end!


It turned out very nice. I've never made one, but I've heard they take a lot of fabric.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have any photos to share, hubby deleted them, but I did finish a horsey quilt that I call my Frankie quilt in honor of the old boy I lost at the end of March. It is also one to remember all the horses who have passed through my life. I have enough backing fabric to make two valances for my bedroom windows.


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2016)

Finished the two baby quilts.


----------



## chandab (Jun 11, 2016)

They are great, Lois. Love them both.


----------



## Charley (Jun 28, 2016)

I really love this quilt top. It has almost 400 pieces in that outside border. Once I had cut it all, I thought oh no…all those little pieces….what was I thinking. But it went together fast and I love the look. I have it hanging in my sewing room. I am not quite ready to quilt it. Still thinking of what to quilt and where to quilt. Sure having fun with this one. It may be a keeper or may be a gift for a friend….who also loves it. The gold at the bottom edge will be the binding; it is just laid on top to give me an idea of what it will look like finished. My next projects will be a scrap lap quilt (gotta use up some of the scraps I have boxed up) and a Currier & Ives train panel lap quilt. Both are in the planning stage.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2016)

I dropped off my Oklahoma applique piece at the quilt group this week.

Our garden club hostess has a craft project for us in July. I am helping by drying some flowers for her. We are going to make greeting cards. I experimented with a couple. Drew around my hand. I think it will be a neat keepsake; we will date the cards on the back. I printed "when this you see remember me" inside the card. I think the hostess plans to do more tussy mussy type arrangements on the cards, but I think the hand is a nice idea, especially as a greeting card for a daughter. Thought the flowered paper would look good, but I think it detracts from the drieds. The vintage kraft paper seems better to me. It will be fun to see what our artistic hostess comes up with. I dried pomegranate, black eyed susan, lavender, hydrangea, myrtle, and petunias so far.


----------



## chandab (Jun 30, 2016)

Got much of the patriotic quilt top finished, do need to add borders to bring it up to the required size for the project, it's a guild project.


----------



## Charley (Jul 4, 2016)

Just finished piecing this one. Still have lots to plan for the quilting.


----------



## Charley (Jul 5, 2016)

I look at this photo and I really want to take the quilt apart. But then I look at the quilt here and it looks nice, so I am thinking it is the photo.

_How do you take photos where the actual colors come out to look like the true colors? _ Any tips are greatly appreciated. I take two photos at once with my camera - one with a flash and one without. I am in a room without windows so the only light I have is fluorescent. I'm wondering if I took it outside if the colors would be better.


----------



## madmax (Jul 5, 2016)

Charley, the prints are very beautiful! Take a photo outside as you suggested. My first impression was that the red is slightly overwhelming and drawing the eye away from the print and a softer red might work better, or change the red piece right under the print to another of your colors, but it could be the photo as you said.

You always create such lovely work and ideas.


----------



## chandab (Jul 5, 2016)

Try taking it outside, before you take it apart, as you said it might just be the lighting. I get some lousy pictures when the lighting is bad; I take most inside and do ok, unless it's really overcast outside, then I can't turn on enough lights inside to take a decent picture and just have to deal with it or wait to try again on a day with better lighting. [i don't have a decent place outside to take a picture, so usually just go with my best lit room.]


----------



## Charley (Jul 5, 2016)

*Thanks for the suggestions*. I will try taking it outside on Friday. It is raining today and the next good sunny day looks like Friday. I see quite a few photos of quilts hanging on clotheslines. I wish I had an outside clothesline, but will figure something out. Maybe I can get hubby to hold it up high and hide behind it. lol I can still make changes to it easily, so will work on re-piecing this weekend, if necessary, in my time available. I was trying to use Christmas colors but not confine it to be used only at Christmas time. Maybe that won't work with this one.

On another subject, I found this tutorial to combine crochet and quilting. I am searching my stash today, mostly my fat quarters, for matching prints. I am hoping to get the squares done before the Olympics start in August so that I can crochet them together while watching.

This is a super busy week. A new grandson is supposed to be born soon and I am babysitting two under three tonight and tomorrow. Can't wait to meet and hold this new little one!


----------



## chandab (Jul 5, 2016)

Here you go Lois, check out my "quilt rack", when I can get it.


----------



## chandab (Jul 14, 2016)

The yellow is a little bright, but using it anyway. It's not quite as bright in person as it photographs.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2016)

Charley, did the new little arrive safely?

When taking photos, I think a lot can depend on the photo software and how much time one wants to spend editing the photo.

Love looking at all the pretty quilts. My Oklahoma one is still with the lady who is piecing it. Maybe she will have it finished next week. Then I will decide about hand/machine quilting.

My latest button project is a collection of similes. I'm having a very good time, going through my stash to look for buttons to match a simile. I found a good photo album at the thrift store and make the pages out of mat board. It will be an ongoing collection. On the facing page I'm putting the details, such as where the simile came from and details about the button.

Anyone have a good short & sweet simile? I might not have it yet!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2016)

My neighbors are tearing down their old house so I salvaged the linoleum out of two rooms. It had a layer of wood floor and a carpet on top of it, so quite a few nail holes. But it works for my primitive projects. I used it in the back of an old drawer. This hangs on my porch. Repurposing is my favorite kind of crafting.


----------



## Charley (Jul 29, 2016)

Off topic but wanted to share:

Our newest grandson, Luke, was born on July 7th; so he was 3 weeks old yesterday. He weighted 10 lbs 2 oz and was in NICU for a few days. He is doing great now. Just being the size he is made his delivery hard. So I have been helping out when I feel something is needed. Here is a photo of my daughter"s kids. All so much fun and loving having another little one in the home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful group! There is hope for our world!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 1, 2016)

Just finished checking out this whole thread. There are some really talented people on here making amazing projects. I thought I'd join in since summer has slowed down and that means my knitting needles come out again. My 6 year old son is learning how to knit (his idea) with a bulky yarn and a simple slipper pattern. I can't believe the way he's taken to it. He caught on faster than most adults I've seen (kids seem to do that though). Won't his future wife be impressed by his knitting skills



Hubby laughs at us sitting on the couch knitting together.

My next project is this Arrowhead poncho.




I've been asked to make it for my Aunt by my Grandmother. I'm a little bummed because she doesn't want the cables (which kinda is what makes it the "arrowhead" poncho) because my Aunt is very petite with a very large bust. So it'll be very basic. However, I do get to add fringe. I love fringe.

I plan on making the same poncho for myself if I like the pattern and I'll do the cables.

I'm also taking a class to make a pair of fingerless gloves with a baby alpaca yarn that is so soft you can barely feel it. I'll post pics after the class.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2016)

I envy anyone who can knit. I've tried--and failed. Really like the neckline pattern on that poncho.


----------



## Charley (Aug 3, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your version of this poncho. I love fringe!


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 4, 2016)

Love this photo Lois! congratulation on your new grandson. NOTHING like grand kids!

Marsha I love that drawer!! that is so cool. All these quilts are divine, and the poncho!! wow. There is so much talent here, I don't know how you all find the time to do all this.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 7, 2016)

So I started the poncho and without the cable it was so boring. I got 10 rows in before I decided it needed a little more design to it. So every ten rows I start to split the ribbing. I take 6 rows to split it then do 10 rows again. The end result is long diamond/rectangle shapes. I'll take a pic and post it in the next day or so. I think it makes it much more visually interesting without making it too busy. It's knitting up really quick so I should have it done by the end of the week. Then I get to go pick out yarn and make one for me with the cables


----------



## Charley (Aug 9, 2016)

Every two years I do a a special crochet project while I watch the Olympics. So this year I chose a combination Crochet/Quilt project. I had the 30 squares cut and sewn with batting inside each square before the start of the Olympics. So I am sewing the yarn on the squares in a blanket stitch and then crocheting a border around each square. I have many squares in various stages of completion. When they are done they will get crocheted together and then a final border will be crocheted around the outer edge. This is what I am working on for the next couple weeks. I'm not sure I will get it done by the end of the Olympics but definitely will have a good start.






The squares are made from quilt scraps and it will be a gift for a shut in or nursing home resident at Christmas time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 9, 2016)

Good idea to sew the blanket stitch, then crochet. Trying to crochet that first edge would be difficult. Neat project!


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2016)

Put three of my finished quilts up on the Little Barn auction page, help offset yesterday's unexpected vet bill for Bliss, she cut her mouth and needed stitches (loaded her and momma up and off to town we went). Not how I planned to spend my birthday.

http://www.thelittlehorsebarn.com/cgi-bin/auction/catlisting?cmd=do_cat_listing&categoryID=435

Link should take you right to the right section, but if it doesn't, they are under gifts, under quilts (currently, it says zero items in quilts, but they are there, so click on it, anyway). TY.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2016)

I did another Oklahoma map. The Wonderunder worked much better than the Heatnbond. (The quilt guild still hasn't finished piecing the first one, which I dropped off in May.) I decided to try and piece this one myself. Just using a simple nine patch. I have finally figured out how to square everything with the centerpiece. I see I could have done the brown strip around the centerpiece a little differently, but it's going to work out evenly, so I guess that will have to be okay. I just went to our Walmart and bought fabric; didn't feel like trekking to a fabric store or ordering online. I am hand piecing it; I feel like I have more control over the corners that way, and it's more relaxing for me than using the machine. Haven't decided on a size yet, but probably just a twin. A quilter told me to "enjoy the process", so that's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## chandab (Aug 27, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I did another Oklahoma map. The Wonderunder worked much better than the Heatnbond. (The quilt guild still hasn't finished piecing the first one, which I dropped off in May.) I decided to try and piece this one myself. Just using a simple nine patch. I have finally figured out how to square everything with the centerpiece. I see I could have done the brown strip around the centerpiece a little differently, but it's going to work out evenly, so I guess that will have to be okay. I just went to our Walmart and bought fabric; didn't feel like trekking to a fabric store or ordering online. I am hand piecing it; I feel like I have more control over the corners that way, and it's more relaxing for me than using the machine. Haven't decided on a size yet, but probably just a twin. A quilter told me to "enjoy the process", so that's what I'm trying to do.


It's looking good.


----------



## chandab (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm working on this baby quilt, found out I have to replace the purple, father of the baby hates purple...




Here are my replacement options. I really like the colors in the stripe, but I think it's too busy for the quilt. So my next two picks are middle left and top right. I'll take other opinions.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 28, 2016)

I like the one with the yellow in it also. Glad you are purging the purple. Would one of the other colors be nicer than the black? That seems a harsh color for a baby. The elephant is so cute.

I was thinking if I give my Oklahoma quilt to a grand son, I shouldn't have used the flowered material. But, it reminds me of the roadside wild flowers. And it's a little too brown for a grand daughter. Oh, well, I'll probably just keep it anyway...


----------



## chandab (Aug 28, 2016)

There is purple in the elephant fabric, but it is so little, it's hardly noticeable; same with the dark blue. Not sure if I'll take the blue out as well or not; might have to go with two of those new picks, and purge the blue too, but will see what it looks like with the purple replaced first.

I might still add some of that stripe, but in just a couple of the small squares and not a rectangle; we'll see. I need to pull the purple and replace and take another picture so I can look again. [Taking pictures to look at it, sure helps see how colors/shades go together (or not).]

I don't think there should be an issue with a bit of floral print in a guys quilt.

I sent this quilt to my sister a few years ago, and my BIL claimed it as his, so flowers aren't a problem for him.


----------



## chandab (Aug 29, 2016)

Picked a couple prints.

Replaced just the purple:




Replaced the purple and the navy (the stripe still has navy in it, just not as harsh looking):


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2016)

I like the last one with the stripe. You have a good color sense.

I'm coming along on my map. It's relaxing to sew my 9 patch squares by hand.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2016)

I made two shirts today for my sister. She lost her miniature driving horse this summer and I thought she might enjoy a couple of t shirts. I tried the iron on transfer. If that hadn't worked I could have taken the images to the Tshirt store and had them do it. They look better in person.


----------



## chandab (Aug 30, 2016)

Those are awesome. She's going to love them, I know I would.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2016)

chandab said:


> Those are awesome. She's going to love them, I know I would.


The original picture was poor quality resolution but we did the best we could with it.

Isn't it amazing how rare a good picture of one with his horse is??


----------



## Charley (Aug 31, 2016)

Chanda, I love looking at the differences in your 3 versions of the same quilt top. Really makes me stop and think about color combinations. I do like the navy for contrast but the last one was softened for a baby. Interesting!

Marsha, love the t-shirts. She will love being able to wear this precious image close to the heart. Perfect!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2016)

She loved the shirts. Put the yellow one on right away. Almost started to cry.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2016)

Finished the patriotic quilt for quilt guild, we're doing a project for local Vietnam veterans. Trying to make quilts to give to all the local vets of Vietnam (I believe there are like 40 local vets, but might be wrong on the numbers).




I'll be turning it in at our first meeting of the season on Monday.


----------



## chandab (Sep 6, 2016)

Whipped up this little quilt, it's actually finished now, but I don't have that picture, from the extra pieces for that other quilt, this one has the blue and purple in it, and it's a bit smaller. I did move a couple pieces around before sewing it together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm glad you put the stripe in it! Looks fun!


----------



## Charley (Sep 7, 2016)

Going shopping today. Looking for lake themed fabric, but mostly it is to have a day out with my best friend. We live about 4 hours apart so we meet halfway about 4 times a year. She is my partner in crime when it comes to adding fabric to my sewing stash. We have been friends 30 + years. Usually we meet in Charlottesville, but this time it will be in Crewe VA for breakfast then going down the street to a cute little quilt shop there that we found online. Getting an early start and celebrating our September birthdays a little early too!


----------



## chandab (Sep 8, 2016)

I plan to get a couple tops finished before I quilt them, so here's the start of the next one.

One is laid out the wrong direction, but these are the blocks I have for the quilt; 7 finished, 13 more to go.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2016)

Finished my Oklahoma quilt top and am dropping it off at the quilter's today. My, the fabric for the backing was costly. Eeeee! I chose a pattern of grass, since western Oklahoma is part of the Tall Grass Prairie. Instead of Warm & Natural, I chose a polyester/cotton blend batt. I liked the loft of it and it was less expensive. No idea how much the quilter will charge. It also turned out much larger than I had planned: 66 X 120.


----------



## chandab (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Finished my Oklahoma quilt top and am dropping it off at the quilter's today. My, the fabric for the backing was costly. Eeeee! I chose a pattern of grass, since western Oklahoma is part of the Tall Grass Prairie. Instead of Warm & Natural, I chose a polyester/cotton blend batt. I liked the loft of it and it was less expensive. No idea how much the quilter will charge. It also turned out much larger than I had planned: 66 X 120.


Backing is really expensive, takes like 5-6 yards of regular fabric @ $10-12yd or 2.5-3 yards of extra wide backing @ $20/yard.No idea what your quilter may charge but I've seen 1-3 cents per square inch, maybe more for intricate patterns.:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2016)

She charges $.018 for regular design and $.05 for custom quilting around applique, etc. Mine will be regular. I think I am going to use a wild flower pattern all over with a wheat design in the area below the state. But I'm going to look at some other Pantos online; we didn't have time to look them all up today. She has 3 quilts ahead of mine. It's exciting. And I'm nervous. Lots of money to spend if it doesn't turn out beautifully.


----------



## chandab (Sep 14, 2016)

Working on my next top, so if I get a chance to haul tops to our meeting room, I can pin them on tabletops rather than on the top of the bed.

I might need to rearrange a few blocks for placement, but this is pretty much it:


----------



## Charley (Sep 14, 2016)

Finished the crochet quilt thing. I love it! My hope it that It will bring a smile to a shut in this Christmas season. This was made from fabric scraps and baby yarn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2016)

That is gorgeous!!! What a great idea!


----------



## chandab (Sep 15, 2016)

Charley said:


> Finished the crochet quilt thing. I love it! My hope it that It will bring a smile to a shut in this Christmas season. This was made from fabric scraps and baby yarn.


Need a love button for this one, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2016)

Some friends have a fall gift exchange. I made this out of one of their gourds and some parsnips I grew and dried. I've used clear bulbs before and like that better than the orange ones in this. I thought it would be more "fallish".


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 18, 2016)

Lois that quilt is absolutely gorgeous. Marsha that's a good idea for a fall decoration, love it... husband brought in a couple gourds this year that he dried and all I could think of was to make bird houses out of them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2016)

I had printed out a leaf instead of words, but it didn't look good with the orange lights inside. I wanted to use a leaf so it could be fallish without being a holiday. I'll try another gourd using the leaf. I like onion skin paper.

Birdhouses are good, too!


----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2016)

I just finished this top, and if I'm able, I hope to take it and the elephant top to town tomorrow for a guild sewing day to get the layers pinned and ready for quilting. [it's raining, so harvest is on hold for a day or two.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 23, 2016)

I just started the crocheted quilt. Hope mine turns out as pretty as yours, Charley. That first edge around the square is tough.


----------



## Charley (Sep 26, 2016)

I started crocheted potholders. Need to get 3 sets made...maybe 4.

Also took time yesterday to thread my serger, change the needles, and get it back to adjustment. I actually read the manual and learned more about this intimidating machine. It is noisy and it is fast and it works great now. Just have to oil it and it will be ready when I need it.

Still haven't gotten any quilting done. I have two tops waiting to be quilted. Hope we get a rainy day soon.


----------



## chandab (Sep 26, 2016)

I got one top quilted, need to get a second done. Hopefully, I'll have some time this afternoon to work on it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2016)

Got my Oklahoma quilt back from the machine quilter. I'm working on the binding, then I'll post a picture. I think she did a nice job.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2016)

I finished my Oklahoma quilt. After laying it out, I see that I should have made the sides wider. O well. It was hard to design it and I did my best. I think the lady did a good job of quilting it. The back fabric is prairie grasses; that turned out great.


----------



## Charley (Oct 5, 2016)

Very pretty, Marsha. I can feel the wind when I look at the pattern...little flowers in the ascending blocks in the nine patch. Love your choice on the back fabric.


----------



## chandab (Oct 6, 2016)

I think I have a pattern somewhat planned and here are the fabrics for my next project. Will likely drop the grey, and the stripe will likely be the backing.


----------



## chandab (Oct 6, 2016)

Got a block done. I'll make as many blue blocks as I can, then add plain zebra blocks until I have the size I need. May or may not add a border, will cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2016)

I got a wood burner and have been playing with buttons. I made this bat button out of gourd. I needed a bat for my simile collection, and the bat buttons I liked got too expensive. And some bat buttons are too macabre. I wanted one that was more natural historyish. Working with gourds and the wood burner is fun! The simile is "blind as a bat".


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2016)

You are all very talented





I often check this thread and im amazed by how talented you all are





Ryan


----------



## amysue (Oct 16, 2016)

I love everyones projects. So much talent. Marsha inspired me to break out the wood burner to make a new farm plaque for the farmers market. Wish I used stencils rather than free handed. I also finished tanning my cowhide rug. I am very happy with the way "Wilbur" came out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice wood burning! And I'm impressed with your cowhide!


----------



## chandab (Oct 21, 2016)

Finished the top today, will quilt it as soon as I have time. [Hoping to go to quilt guild's sewing day next Friday to pin the layers together, those tables are so nice to work on.]


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2016)

Next project on the table:


----------



## chandab (Nov 1, 2016)

Working on this tablerunner for a friend.


----------



## dixie_belle (Nov 4, 2016)

I know I haven't posted this past year, I've been rather depressed what with selling our farm and moving and just stuff. But I have been quilting up a storm, to keep my sanity. I am working on quilting my double wedding ring this winter. First time I did anything with a curved seam. It wasn't as hard as I thought. I did piece it entirely by hand, just to make sure I was dead on at the points. And I'm hand quilting it, as well. So far I am pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 4, 2016)

So good to hear from you! Your quilt is stunning. I really like that red that makes the circles pop out.

Are you keeping in touch with your animals at your old place? You've had a really hard time.


----------



## dixie_belle (Nov 4, 2016)

No, it is too painful to think about going back to the farm and seeing the horses. I don't think I could handle seeing it all again.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 7, 2016)

This is beautiful! You are very talented. It is really good to hear from you, I've thought of you several times since you last posted, and have kept you and your husband in my prayers. I don't think anyone who went through what you did could have come out not being somewhat depressed. We can't always be so strong.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2016)

dixie_belle said:


> No, it is too painful to think about going back to the farm and seeing the horses. I don't think I could handle seeing it all again.


You are turning your time into a beautiful project. I do better hand piecing also; it is too hard to line up corners and points by machine. One thread off and it doesn't look right.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2016)

I wanted to make a crocheted blanket after seeing Lois'. It is harder to do than you would think. Finished mine. I used the bed to block it. Had to wet the yarn and use a zillion pins. Hope I didn't leave any in the mattress! I put a crocheted flower at the corners of the squares. This is for a grand daughter. If I ever make another one, I will use flannel fabric; I think it would look better with the yarn.


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2016)

Gorgeous piece Marsha, love the bright colors.


----------



## Charley (Nov 12, 2016)

Very pretty Marsha! I love the idea of flannel and the material and variegated yarn that you used. The crocheted flowers are perfect! Your granddaughter will love it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been making more gourd buttons. Gourd is fun to work with. These are all spoken for.


----------



## Charley (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow, I love those! You are very creative!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 20, 2016)

I got the display card finished. I'm including a little "flyer" with each button and plan to attach two or three seeds from the gourd on each paper.


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't remember if I posted about this one. Decided to skip the borders laid out in the picture, and I got it quilted today. Baby quilt, only info I was given was they wanted blue, green and brown; hope I picked the right blue and green. It's 35x42" so good baby size.


----------



## Charley (Dec 3, 2016)

Finished the first of three Elf outfits.


----------



## chandab (Dec 3, 2016)

That is so adorable


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 6, 2016)

I love these gourd buttons! How'd you do that - how do you cut them out and prepare them for painting? I'd love to try that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2016)

Debby - LB said:


> I love these gourd buttons! How'd you do that - how do you cut them out and prepare them for painting? I'd love to try that.


I cut them out with an xacto saw roughly, trim edges with a tile cutter, then sand, sand sand the edges. Use a sanding block to make sure you get it even. The back I usually sand to get off the rough stuff. The front is usually beautiful and smooth. I trace around the gourd then draw the picture in that tracing. Usually I cut out the main design and lay it on the gourd to get the placement right, then fill in the details with a fine pen. Pencil can work on pale gourd, but it won't show up on darker gourd. BUT pencil can erase and the fine pen does not. After I get it burned and painted, I cover it with about 12 layers of modge podge. I don't know how that would launder, but I tried sanding a design off with an electric palm sander after it was dry and the sander hardly even fazed it. So it's pretty tough. I think the modge podge gives a wonderful depth to the paint.

I bought two gourd barretts from a seller on Etsy. I wanted to see her work. They are nice, but I like my way better.

I've got requests for more, but don't know if I will do any more. If I do, I will only do pictures I want to do; it's too hard to try to satisfy special orders.

Thanks for the compliments on the gourds!


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you Marsha I have to try that, It's on my to do list! I've written down these supplies I'll need and sometime after the holidays I'll look for my old wood burner.


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 8, 2016)

Do any of you have crafts ready to sell for Christmas? If you are doing The Little Horse Barn Christmas Store this year let me know so I can put up some links for it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 8, 2016)

Charley said:


> Finished the first of three Elf outfits.


What size doll is that? You are an incredible crocheter!!


----------



## Charley (Dec 8, 2016)

It is an 18 inch doll and an Annie's crochet pattern. I have the second one done my way and just have another hat to crochet and the third will be finished. Will post a photo when they are finished.

Can't wait to get back to quilting!


----------



## Charley (Dec 9, 2016)

I had a lot of time to crochet as I twisted my ankle really bad last month. So here are the 3 finished doll outfits. The first is true to the pattern but I improvised on the other two. Just a little change here and there to the pattern.

I am so glad that my ankle is healing and that I can finally get downstairs to my sewing room!


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2016)

Those are absolute darling, Lois. Glad to hear you are healing up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2016)

Charley said:


> I had a lot of time to crochet as I twisted my ankle really bad last month. So here are the 3 finished doll outfits. The first is true to the pattern but I improvised on the other two. Just a little change here and there to the pattern.
> 
> I am so glad that my ankle is healing and that I can finally get downstairs to my sewing room!


I don't think I could do the dress, but I'd like the pattern for the hat. That might be within my skill level. Where did you find the pattern? The green/red combo is so festive!


----------



## Charley (Dec 11, 2016)

Annie's crochet pattern ~ it is on this page, just scroll down.

I am always learning new stitches and I have learned front and back post stitches. This contains a few. The hat is pretty easy. The points on the collars were new stitches to me but I just followed what they had written. The skirt of the dress is all marked up on my copy where I had to count the stitches and mark them to get it right. After the first one, it was a lot easier. I am glad I made 3 - one each for the granddaughters even though the youngest is not into 18 inch dolls yet. It is done and will be put away until she is older.


----------



## chandab (Dec 11, 2016)

Working on this quilt.

Not sure if I want to go with stars around layout, or every other layout; I might be one square short of the heart fabric to go every other (I only have about 1/2 yard of it).


----------



## chandab (Dec 11, 2016)

Now, I'm thinking I like the every other, and I think I can get just enough heart fabric to do a 4x4 layout.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2016)

My son got the tools to work with coins. He's making several interesting things, such as gremlin bells for motorcycles. He made some buttons out of dimes for me, as his first experiments. I decided to make an AG coat, using the buttons. I wanted to put some fur on the boots and cuffs, but it didn't turn out, so I had to make new ones. Not sure how to attach fur to doll clothes.

He also made this bird out of silverware.


----------



## Charley (Dec 28, 2016)

Really cute coat and boots. Nice that he thought of making you buttons!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2016)

Got the binding on the other OK map quilt. This was the one I sent my applique piece to the quilt guild to piece. She did The Road To Oklahoma pattern.

Also had an idea to make some barrettes out of some gourds and buttons. This is a gourd I planned for an ornament but made into a barrette.


----------



## chandab (Jan 2, 2017)

Working on this little quilt, right now, have the top done, the green will be the binding.




And, then this is my next project, might have to tweak the coordinates for it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2017)

Very sweet! And the horse one will be fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## chandab (Jan 6, 2017)

Had to rework the horse plan, added a color and dropped a couple colors and found a simple pattern that showcases the horse print.




This was my first pattern, and the color blocks detract from the horse print:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2017)

You're right. The horses look better "framed".


----------



## chandab (Jan 6, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You're right. The horses look better "framed".


I couldn't put my finger on what didn't look right with the first pattern I tried, so posted on my FB page and a couple friends commented that the blocks detracted from the horses, even the colors are right, it just wasn't the right pattern for that focus fabric.


----------

